# Drill Chuck Key Sizes?



## atlas ten

I would like to find replacement keys for some of my drill chucks. I don't think I have 2 chucks that use the same key. Is there a measurement to find the right one for my chucks? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## wawoodman

You may be able to figure it out from the pin size.

http://westsidedelivers.com/DANAHER_TOOL-3651.asp


----------



## brino

Jack, Like you I have a mixture of drill chucks and keys, I don't believe any two are the same. I have never seen a "standard"; it's like every manufacturer does it their own way. When ever I get a random chuck key in a box of goodies I keep it hoping to one day need it, but only once have I actually had the correct one for a chuck that was missing one. 

I even bought one of those four way chuck keys but it has not fit any chuck I have! Similar, but not identical to this one:
http://www.amazon.com/4-Way-Chuck-D...id=1457973162&sr=8-3&keywords=drill+chuck+key
(note the bad ratings on that one!)

Mike, That should work for real Jacobs brand chucks. Thanks for the link.

-brino


----------



## TOOLMASTER

..........


----------



## atlas ten

Any harder to make than a gear? I plan to get a rotory table. 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ch2co

Thanks Toolmaster, now I'm going to have to go through all of my chuck keys (and this Chuck has a lot of chuck keys to go through) just to check them against your chart.  You and your chart are going to waste a lot of my time just to check if the chart is correct   This coulda saved me many an hour hunting through boxes of junk trying to match chucks and keys. 
I've alway been of the same opinion as Brino every chuck key  is manufactured to fit only one chuck, the one it came with.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

THIS IS WHY I USE KEYLESS!!!!!


----------

